# VIPA Speed 7  als Siemens ersatz?



## Freddy (29 September 2009)

*VIPA Speed 7  als Siemens Ersatz?*

Heey Jungs....

Wir setzten in unserer Firma grösstenteils Siemens s7 ein.
Wir leiden momentan auch unter der Wirtschaftskrise und da ich mit dem Service von Siemens gar nicht zufrieden bin habe ich mal ein bisschen umgesehen und bin auf VIPA Speed 7 gestossen.

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Ein Vertreter war nun bei mir,hat mich Informiert und hat mir eine Speed 7 zum Test gegeben.

Meiner Meinung nach:

+Preis  (20 % billiger als Siemens)
+Geschwindikeit
+Hochgeschwindikeitseingänge im 10^-6 Bereich
+voll Kompatibel mit Siemens
+Reperaturservice
+Austauschservice
+freundlicher und schelle Auskunf
+Mit Step 7 oder Vipa- Software (für 150 Euro) programmierbar 
+Keine mühsamen Lizenz

-Hardwarekonfiguration  "Bastel"
-kein Online Shop


Es geht um unsere Zukünftigen Anlagen, ob wir uns von Siemens lösen sollen.

Danke im Voraus

Gruss


----------



## rastus (29 September 2009)

War der Vertreter Herr Schlie....? Schau mal bei sonstige Steuerungen. Da geht es auch gerade um Vipa.


----------



## Tom137 (29 September 2009)

Wir haben auch auf Vipa gewechselt. Wir setzen die 313SC ein, die Software läuft 1:1 ohne Änderungen von der S7-313 zur Vipa. Durch die eingebaute Ethernet Schnittstelle kann sie über Libnodave ohne teuren Adapter mit einem PC kommunizieren. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 September 2009)

... ich setze auch vermehrt die VIPA ein (bei uns die 315-2AG12).
Zugegebenermassen ist die HW-Konfig etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ... Ansonsten habe ich allerdings bisher nur Vorteile entdenkt ... Entscheiden mußt du aber selbst ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Ralle (30 September 2009)

Auch wir setzen auf VIPA, Preis/Leistung ist einfach besser als bei Siemens. Es gibt durchaus auch mal kleinere Probleme, die sich aber bisher immer in Zusammenarbeit mit dem guten Support lösen ließen. Allerdings sollte man wissen, welche zusätzlichen S7-Hardwarebaugruppen benötigt werden und abklären, ob man diese auch mit der Speed7 nutzen kann. Dann gibt es ziemlich sicher keine Probleme.

PS: Warum hat ist im Thementitel eigentlich der Daumen nach unten???


----------



## Superkater (30 September 2009)

*Bei Speed 7 geht das durchrouten NICHT zur Sinamics und Simotion CPU*

Ich wollte auch auf Speed 7 setzen. Leider wurde daraus nichts:

Denn die VIPA Speed 7 kann leider nicht von Ethernet auf den Profibus druchrouten, wenn hinten eine Sinamics CU320 oder Simotion D4x5 angeschlossen ist.

Für Siemens Antriebstechnik kann man die Speed 7 zur Zeit noch nicht einsetzen.


----------



## INST (30 September 2009)

Auch wir haben in einigen Anlagen auf VIPA umgestellt und hatten keine Probleme. 
Die Hotline ist gut und schnell.
Wir erlauben unseren Hersteller die Wahl zwischen SIEMENS und VIPA.

Gruß
INST


----------



## Kieler (30 September 2009)

Wir haben in den letzten Jahren auch vermehrt VIPA eingesetzt. Im großen ganzen würde ich mich der positiven Einschätzung der Anderen anschließen.
Aber nach meiner Erfahrung, würde ich auch sagen, das VIPA nicht ganz an die Qualität von Siemens heran kommt. Ich habe schon bei diversen VIPA Steuerungen ein Firmenwareupdate machen müssen. Meistens im Zusammenhang mit Ethernetkommunikation. Nicht wirklich schlimm. Aber wann hatte ich das mal bei Siemens?

Wir haben auch viel die VIPA 200 eingesetzt. Den Formfaktor finde ich einfach immer noch genial. Hier ist der Rückwandbus etwas empfindlich. Immer schön vorsichtig! 

Was auch nicht wirklich schlimm ist, aber jeden mal auf die Füße fällt, ist das man bei VIPA  die Speicheroptimierung händisch anstoßen muss. Also nach etlichen Baustein tauschen ist der Speicher voll und man muss den Speicher optimieren. Halt wie in alten Zeiten.

Ansonsten ist der Einsatz ohne größere Probleme


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 September 2009)

Freddy schrieb:


> +voll Kompatibel mit Siemens



Hallo,

die Vipa-Steuerungen sind Step7-programmierbar bzw. Step7-kompatibel.

"voll Kompatibel mit Siemens" würde ich so nicht schreiben (schreibt Vipa ja
auch nicht), da nicht in jeder Lebenslage die CPUs 1:1 ausgetauscht werden 
können, ohne das Anpassungen erforderlich sind.

Das ist natürlich kein schwerwiegender Nachteil, aber im Hinterkopf sollte
man die Thematik schon haben.


----------



## mitchih (30 September 2009)

*Routing Probleme*

Allso mit dem Routing,
da kann ich nur zustimmen, da gibts noch Nachholbedarf.

Habe eine 315-4NE12 und 3 Panels am Ethernet und 1 am MPI, das MPI Panel kann ich nicht via Routing übertragen, Die Ethernet Panel gehen natürlich, Routing ist aber aktiviert.


----------



## OWLer (30 September 2009)

bzgl. des Routing.

Ich habe eine Anlage mit 4x 314SC. 
Die CPUs sind via MPI verbunden Zwecks ein Paar Bits Nutzdaten, zusätzlich hängen sie alle am gleichen Ethernet wo ein 10" Panel dranhängt. Ich habe an der einen 314 am DP einen TS Adapter hängen und komme von dort auf alle CPUs drauf, ebenso erreiche ich das Panel.

DP Deshalb weil der TS Adapter zwischen verschieden Gewerken mit DP hin und hergesteckt wird.


----------



## Freddy (1 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Auch wir setzen auf VIPA, Preis/Leistung ist einfach besser als bei Siemens. Es gibt durchaus auch mal kleinere Probleme, die sich aber bisher immer in Zusammenarbeit mit dem guten Support lösen ließen. Allerdings sollte man wissen, welche zusätzlichen S7-Hardwarebaugruppen benötigt werden und abklären, ob man diese auch mit der Speed7 nutzen kann. Dann gibt es ziemlich sicher keine Probleme.
> 
> PS: Warum hat ist im Thementitel eigentlich der Daumen nach unten???



Es ist doch Schade wenn man sieht wie überheblich eine Firma wird wen si so gross wird...  aber ich kan auch auf den Daumen hoch wechseln =)


----------



## Freddy (1 Oktober 2009)

Tom137 schrieb:


> Wir haben auch auf Vipa gewechselt. Wir setzen die 313SC ein, die Software läuft 1:1 ohne Änderungen von der S7-313 zur Vipa. Durch die eingebaute Ethernet Schnittstelle kann sie über Libnodave ohne teuren Adapter mit einem PC kommunizieren. Was will man mehr?



Darf ich fragen was Libnodave ist? =)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Oktober 2009)

Freddy schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was Libnodave ist? =)



Eine Kommunikationsbibliothek. Wenn Du mit selbst geschrieben 
PC-Anwendungen Daten mit einer S7 austauschen willst, kannst
Du Deiner C-, VB- oder Delphi-Umgebung die Funktionen der 
Bibliothek nutzen, damit sie das S7-Protokoll abwickeln kann.

Ist Open Source, näheres siehe hier: http://libnodave.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Bender25 (1 Oktober 2009)

Noch eine bemerkung sei erlaubt. 

Mann sollte bei der Programmierung aufpassen das man event. Probleme bekommen kann wenn man ein Programm für eine Vipa CPU schreibt dieses dann mal in eine Siemens CPU (der gleichen größe) einspielen will. Z.B. in eine Siemens CPU314 einen DB500 einspielen möchte


----------



## Ralle (1 Oktober 2009)

Freddy schrieb:


> Es ist doch Schade wenn man sieht wie überheblich eine Firma wird wen si so gross wird...  aber ich kan auch auf den Daumen hoch wechseln =)



Meinst du nun VIPA oder Siemens?


----------



## Andy79 (1 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

wo wir dürfen setzen wir i.d.R. auch nur VIPA CPU´s ein. Für kleinere Anlagen meist die 313SC, für größere die 315SN mit vollwertigem Ethernet CP. 
Hin und wieder setzen wir auch CPU´s der 100er oder 200er Reihe ein, hier sehe ich vor allem den Vorteil dass man im Gegensatz zur Siemens nicht mit Microwin arbeiten muss.
Die Erfahrungen sind bis dato recht positiv, wenn es mal Probleme gab wurden diese recht schnell mit Hilfe des Supports behoben.

Gruß Andy


----------



## stephan.lieske (1 Oktober 2009)

*Profibus*

Wir hatten mit der Vipa und dem Profibus Probleme da die Zykluszeit der Vipa so extrem schnell ist. Mit anheben der Mindest-Zykluszeit war das Problem schnell behoben.
Weiterhin muss man den Speicher manuell komprimieren, sollte laut dem Support wohl demnächst behoben sein.


----------



## Freddy (2 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Meinst du nun VIPA oder Siemens?



Siemens natürlich....  von Vipa weiss ich noch nicht viel schlechtes =)


----------



## Guste (1 November 2009)

Setze die auch schon länger ein bin zufrieden, dabei als E/A Komponenten sind die helmholz auch nicht schlecht


----------



## sonyvaio59 (6 November 2009)

*VIPA Speed 7 als Siemens Ersatz?*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich setze immer dann eine VIPA 315 Speed7 ein, wenn ich eine schnelle CPU brauche, allerdings gibt es schon einige Unterschiede
zu Siemens CPU's. Ich habe zum Bsp. 2 St. Counterkarten (FM350-2)
an einer VIPA 315, nach Netz Aus blieb die CPU immer im Stop stehen und ging erst nach Schalterstellung Stop Run wieder auf run. Nach einem Firmwareupdate war dieses Problem aber gelöst. Nun habe ich 1 Jahr
später wieder eine VIPA mit 2 Zählerkarten eingebaut und siehe da, es 
war wieder ein Firmwareupdate nötig.
Übrigens die Funktion "Fehler melden" auf der CPU funktioniert mit dem
momentanen Firmwarestand der VIPA CPU (300er Serie) überhaupt nicht.


----------



## xhasx (6 November 2009)

Wenn Hardware Cpu dann VIPA. Hab auch gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht... Haben die eigentlich schon Safety???
Wenn SoftCpu dann WinAcRtx von Siemens...


----------



## sonyvaio59 (6 November 2009)

*Haben die eigentlich schon Safety*

Hallo,

wenn ich meinen VIPA Aussendienstmitarbeiter richtig verstanden  
habe ist dies momentan kein Them bei VIPA.


----------



## Longbow (11 November 2009)

sonyvaio59 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich meinen VIPA Aussendienstmitarbeiter richtig verstanden
> habe ist dies momentan kein Them bei VIPA.



Projekte laufen schon!
Dauert aber!


----------



## ThorstenK (11 November 2009)

*Ethernet Kommunikation Vipa?*

Hallo,

Ich habe da auch nochmal ein kleine Frage.
Ist die Kommunikation z.B. mithilfe von Libnodave auch schon bei den normalen Vipa-CPUs möglich oder nur bei denen mit /NET Zusatz, also vollständigem Ethernet-CP und nicht nur PG/OP?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 November 2009)

Geht mit den normalen CPUs auch. Die Kommunikationsbibliotheken verwenden in der Regel den PG/OP-Zugriff.


----------

